# Pigeon behaviour



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have one of my pigeons that keeps slowly flaps it's wings when they are closed as if it's trying to get the attention of another pigeon ,is this correct or is there another reason?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

adam1,
Welcome to PT  'Wing shaking' can be due to various reasons. Cold temperatures, mites,ticks etc. Sometimes just attention as you said. Try to give some more details, maybe others can help. Good luck, peace
YaSin


----------



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not like a twitching but more of a slow gentle up and down but only a small movement not like a full flap up and down


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

adam1 said:


> I have one of my pigeons that keeps slowly flaps it's wings when they are closed as if it's trying to get the attention of another pigeon ,is this correct or is there another reason?


Similar action is often associated in mate calls, both males and females do it.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah......they show these movements to their mates, as well as before a fight,with a rival male /female......so its some sort of a communication in their pigeon world !!!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you sure your bird's not just stretching? All of mine -- four different species! -- stretch each wing and leg and then both wings at once, when they first get up or when they're getting sleepy, and Maggie (my dove) lifts both wings two or three times in a row to stretch instead of just once, like the others do.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> Are you sure your bird's not just stretching? All of mine -- four different species! -- *stretch each wing and leg and then both wings at once*, when they first get up or when they're getting sleepy, and Maggie (my dove) lifts both wings two or three times in a row to stretch instead of just once, like the others do.


 Both mine do that too! I call it their yoga stretch. I know what adam1 is talking about though. My male does lift his wings sometime halfway up and other times he extends them out more (this is different from their "yoga" stretch). I see him do this when he wants to show off.  This is also different from the twitchy wing raising that he does when he is about to wing slap someone (usually me, so I see that one alot).


----------

